#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Deva Premal & The gyuto monks of Tibet - Tibetan mantras for turbulent times

## Akaguma

Совместный альбом Дэвы Премал (известной исполнительницы мантр) и тибетских монахов. Замечательная музыка, прекрасный голос Дэвы и горловое пения монахов. Красота!!!






PS. Имеется на главном трекере всея Руси. :Wink:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Причем уже давненько имеется http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2978268 . Деву Премал не очень люблю, но пение монахов монастыря Гьюту как всегда великолепно  :Smilie:

----------

Rani (24.05.2011)

----------

